# WRUW May 2014 / ЧВСН Май 2014 г.



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

wostok? no casio


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Looks like we're behind the times again... its still April here in Canada! :think:

Taking a break for lunch on a very dreary day in Collingwood, Ontario:









Before reading further, can you guess what the link is between this grain elevator and the natural world wonder Niagara Falls?









Because of limitations in navigating the Great Lakes past and beyond Niagara Falls during the early 20th century, grain shipments (from the Canadian and American prairies) destined for places beyond, would have to unload at points on southern Georgian Bay and then continue the journey by train. Once the new Welland Ship Canal, and other improvements (upstream from Montreal), were constructed, hence enabling larger steamships to bypass Niagara, grain shipments to these points were greatly reduced; as shipping by water is more cost effective than by train.

Since around 1993, this particular elevator has no longer been in use. Closer to were I live, the foundation of another of these massive grain elevators is now the base of a large condominium complex.

From the port you can see the ski hills of Blue Mountain, which, a few hundred kilometers to the north of Niagara Falls, is also apart of the same Niagara Escarpment.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My 1941-1945 WW2 commemorative Vostok enjoying a delicious pot of Indian coffee in the late afternoon sunshine


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

MC 3603 on labour day. Have a relaxin day everyone!










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Neptune to start off the month. Old picture.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Blast from the past...


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I decided to take the Luch today.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Antimagnetic. Good to know...


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

A simple Poljot 2614.2H.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

'Workers by hand or by brain..'
enjoy May Day!


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

OhDark30 said:


> 'Workers by hand or by brain..'
> enjoy May Day!


I like that


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

For May Day, 1967 #641.














Do not confuse dissent with disloyalty.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Fox Covert said:


> I like that


Thanks, Foxy!
The quote is from Clause IV of the old Labour Party constitution:
'To secure for the workers by hand or by brain the full fruits of their industry'
Seems appropriate for May Day - have a good one!


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Raketa


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

polmax3133 said:


> Looks like we're behind the times again... its still April here in Canada! :think:
> 
> Taking a break for lunch on a very dreary day in Collingwood, Ontario:
> 
> ...


Wow great history lesson. WUS is becoming real education for me.


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

Happy labor day to all comrades!

Am I wrong or there arent' any special commemorative Labor day watches? There are plenty for October revolution, Victory day, but didn't see any for labor day so far. Quite strange for first working class conutry...


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

The Slava Day-Date says "Solidarity comrades on May Day".


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My 3aka3 Zazak Komandirskie white dial with red star at six o clock by candlelight...


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

To all the comrades and workers of the world, happy May Day.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice vintage OKEAH


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

My new 090SE


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

I get home tonight, and this is waiting for me!



















I AM. IN . LOVE!

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

It's raining cats and dogs, so wearin' me Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Robust, innit?

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

valter-g said:


> Happy labor day to all comrades!
> 
> Am I wrong or there arent' any special commemorative Labor day watches? There are plenty for October revolution, Victory day, but didn't see any for labor day so far. Quite strange for first working class conutry...


So to say a wear-it-only-one-day-a-year-watch? Not that I know of!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Kashin-Class today


----------



## BizzyC (Jan 29, 2013)

Wife asked me to post this for her. Should I be worried that she's now ordering NATO straps for her to wear with my watches? ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

ANTIMAGNETIC today.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Radio Room today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Strap made Sir Karl Kaesen, aka http://www.ebay.de/sch/ledermax2011/m.html


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

I am in the Chinese section today. Just dropped by to wish all my friends a happy May Day. b-)


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something uncommon - early issue 31659 Sturmanskie variant - all grey dial with green lume and black tipped chrono second hand - "raven" according to Boris K. Have a great weekend comrades


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> Wow great history lesson. WUS is becoming real education for me.


Thanks, Astute-C! I'll be sure to do some more.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Poljot! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## tylehman (Nov 6, 2012)

I just got a new vintage bracelet that I modified for my Sturmanskie


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

3aka3 out in the sun today. Great weekend everyone.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Eastern Europe_ watch, with russian movement b-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## NihilistNif (Apr 14, 2014)

Polyot Amphibia today (date is wrong as always  )


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Elektronika.































*


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Strela:


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

I was wearing this today










But then the mailman brought me this, so I had to switch 





































It came on a Boctok black leather strap which looks very nice, but don't like very much on this watch, so switched it for a metal bracelet.


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

A Maltese cross dial, tonneau amphibia powered with a 2209 calibre Vostok horse, a true beater. Have a great Saturday afternoon comrades.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

sq100 said:


>


Errmmm, what precisely is this watch Comrade sq100? I think I would like one very much!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


> Errmmm, what precisely is this watch Comrade sq100? I think I would like one very much!


This is one of the new SE's from Meranom, I think it's currently out of stock.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

On behalf of the whole of my 20 piece - so far -Soviet and Russian watch collection, my Strela wishes my wife Karen a very happy 46[SUP]th[/SUP] birthday


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a Raketa 2609 H.A. with a Jasper dial.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

My first PVD watch, and my first Russian Quartz. This thing is all business! Wearing it make's me want to go on an adventure or something


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright, it's Saturday night! b-)

I got my Sturmanskie chrono, a pair of aviator sunglasses, a six pack with bonus can...

















...and a fully fueled MiG-29 in the driveway! :-!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

I was wearing my Russian chronograph before. Now, I am wearing my Russian chronograph.

Poljot Mig 29.


The same, yet so different....


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A new to me Siberia with decorated Molnija 3603 under the hood;












Has anyone else noticed that it's tick-tick-tick is more of a ping-ping-ping.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Warm day today....


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sturmanskie Gagarin 50th re-issue.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

There was this car in front of mine, a BMW 501 V8.









Possibly manufactured in the Soviet Occupation Zone by Avtovelo (no time to check it in the dense traffic), also involved in Ruhla, AFAIR.

























The watch is a 3133 Junghans re-re-replica. Brand new in from Moscow.









Including _"wassergechützt" (waterpoof  )_ etching (should read "wasserge*s*chützt") .









Including not _"J"_ but _"A"_ marked crown (as in Aviator instead of Junghans?)









And _"Erfahrung Antiallerg"_" strap _(Experience Antiallerg)_ whatever this is supposed to mean.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

I am all ready for the holiday on Monday. :-d


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Radio Room!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Recently assembled AmphiDirskEnstein.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

31659...


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

A beautiful sunny day just made for sitting outside and drinking cocktails with my family and my yellow gold plated Buran Basilika Alarm - the first cocktail is champagne infused with a hibiscus flower and a rhubarb and raspberry coulis. How lovely to have a flower in my champagne, the nose was just divine!











My youngest offspring yet again insists on getting in on the action, with her boyfriend









This next cocktail is called a 'Frenchy'  It is a vanilla flavoured vodka mixed with all sorts - I can't remember - it's nearly as pretty as the beautiful 18 jewels 2612.1 calibre movement of the Basilika









The view of my Basilika Alarm - and the Cathedral - is simply stunning from the roof terrace of Cloud Bar in Lincoln











And now for some Thai food in Lincoln's historic Bailgate



















We are full!!! Thank you for allowing me to share!


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

White dial with arabic numerals, case type 470 Amphibia powered with 2409 calibre Vostok movement. Happy Sunday comrades.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Those are some very nice pics there, Geoff!

There's not a week that goes by but a Poljot alarm comes up for auction that I would love to own, alas there's only so much hobby munz to go around.. so I try to stay focused on the chronographs.

Btw, your daughter looks like, and surely is, a lovely young lady!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> Those are some very nice pics there, Geoff!
> 
> There's not a week that goes by but a Poljot alarm comes up for auction that I would love to own, alas there's only so much hobby munz to go around.. so I try to stay focused on the chronographs.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much indeed Comrade Polmax - kind words indeed, which are much appreciated! I am extremely blessed - my daughter Bethany is not only beautiful on the outside, she has great beauty within as well. 
The Buran Alarm in the pics is the one I bought from the lovely lady in the US who auctioned the three Buran watches over ebay to raise money for her church - the same one who you bought your Buran Moonphase Chrono from - one of the three - and you were kind enough to share her ebay page so that we could benefit from the sale of the Basilika Alarm and Siberia. Had it not been for your generosity in sharing that information, I would not have been enjoying this day with my family with that particular watch on my wrist!
Whether you collect Alarm watches yourself or not, that is a mighty fine piece you are wearing there my friend - what especially beautiful hands!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Wearin' me ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017 today.

Ric


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

The Russian loaded "Favorite Manual" thread in the Affordibles page - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/favorite-manual-hand-wound-watch-1022183.html

Inspired me to throw this on. Re-cased(420) Komandurskie.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

WHOA! Lets fix that wrist shot...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mondays always seemed long. A 24h watch is most appropriate. Have a great week comrades.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Geoff Adams said:


>


Oooh! A Radio-Room drink...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

300 years of the Russian navy


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don Logan said:


> The Russian loaded "Favorite Manual" thread in the Affordibles page - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/favorite-manual-hand-wound-watch-1022183.html
> 
> Inspired me to throw this on. Re-cased(420) Komandurskie.


Russian loaded, eh?
Got to keep on spreading the red watch fever ;-)








Talking of which, it is that very Dirskie today, for the UK's May Day Bank Holiday


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

weodmonath said:


> Oooh! A Radio-Room drink...


 LOL how right you are Comrade Weodmonath. And now, of course, my OCD dictates that I have no other choice but to wear my Radio Room when I know I am going in that bar again, order one of those and ask the poor chap behind the bar who makes them to copy the design of my watch onto the drink so that I can take a photograph of the two together. Sigh!!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't kick me out of F10 please...


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

Today barrel. with beautiful leather belt ВОЛЯ(R). Jeans.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Vostok Amphibia SE








*


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Got my Luch 2209 on a strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Driving past the harbour front in the town of Midland, Ontario, not far from where I live, I came across the Great Lakes freighter "Frontenac" unloading grain at the town elevator.

















This is one of only a few operational grain elevators on Georgian Bay, and that is due to the ongoing operation of the adjacent flour mill.

During the war, a portion of the Canadian grain, and milled grain products, sent to the United Kingdom (77 percent of overall U.K. consumption) was diverted to the Soviet Union.









The British government had also acquired three tugboats built at the town's shipyards that were sent sent to the Soviet Union after the war - I wonder where they ended up?









This impressive mural painted on the silos depicts a Huron aboriginal and French Jesuit priest overlooking the village of Saint-Marie on the Wye river.

During the early-17th century, this mission was the far western frontier of New France, with the French population in Quebec measuring only in the hundreds, and only fur traders, explorers, and priest venturing into what is today, Ontario. Upon the arrival of the French, the Huron aboriginals were already under constant attack by their neighbours, the Iroquois, a conglomerate of aboriginal nations located to the south of lake Ontario, and forced north into this small area of land around the south east corner of Georgian Bay. They may have gone further, but the land north of this point (pre-Cambrian Shield) is not suitable for farming.

The fate of the village, Hurons, and Jesuit priests is a story for another day...

One final pic. Can anyone spot me in this image?









And no... I'm not a chrome-plated Canada goose flying south for the winter! :-d


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

I see you Comrade Polmax  Wonderful pics, incredibly interesting, informative and entertaining post, please keep them coming!!! And gorgeous watch too!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

on 05/05 we (the dutch) celebrate liberation day, the end of 5 years of harsh national socialist (forum won't let me use the more usual abbreviation) occupation.



On 04/05 we commemorate the dead of WW2.



a recently arrived SE from Meranom on backyard duty





Italian home cooking course ;-)



Washed down with an appropriate lubricant



Been looking for one of these for a long time, came to me from the distant shores of ...... Michigan!



Ringing out April with this square Luch 2209





And the sister watch to my white kirovskie got a run out as well


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Wostok Chronograph 'Tank'.







*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> Driving past the harbour front in the town of Midland, Ontario, not far from where I live, I came across the Great Lakes freighter "Frontenac" unloading grain at the town elevator.


Awesome pictures, I remember seeing the Frontenac when I was younger, it used to stop in the Grand Bend harbor in the summer while I was there visiting my Grandparents.

Today I am wearing my revived 3133:


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

A very famous vostok watch, I don't even have to introduce it to you. 
Meh, I'll do it anyway, this is the Kommandirskie vostok "rising sun" of course !


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks, Geoff and GuessWho! Glad to know the olympic chrono is still ticking away.

And lots of awesome picks since my last post. The blue dial on the Patriot seems to be sold out now.

Today my Poljot-Chronos Russian FBI watch arrived. It is brand new in the box and fitted with a 2614 mechanism:








The difficult to see center of the coat of arms shows Saint George slaying the dragon (as does the Russian coat of arms).









I would be grateful if someone could translate this for me?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

polmax3133 said:


> View attachment 1484221


It looks like it says: "от председателя следственного комитета российской федерации" or "Chairman of the Investigative Committee of the Russian Federation"

Very cool!


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Good morning comrades,
Kom-amphibian today, a timeless timepiece...


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Currently trying to talk myself out of flipping this...:think:


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sekonda today, for under a fiver too.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't Do It!!!


Don Logan said:


> Currently trying to talk myself out of flipping this...:think:


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for the translation, GuessWho! |>









...got an admiring glance from this young lady today! ;-)


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone!










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello everyone across the globe!
First thing:








now:


----------



## Zzarkoo (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Good morning, putra3007, OhDark30, and Zzarkoo!

Interest in Soviet/Russian watches is certainly across-the-globe!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1486333
> View attachment 1486335
> View attachment 1486334


 прекрасно . но стрелки аж глаза режут . необходимо поменять . я так думаю..


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

amil said:


> прекрасно . но стрелки аж глаза режут . необходимо поменять . я так думаю..


Да, я знаю! Только что получил эти часы, и пора не успел поменять стрелки. Циферблат показать хотелось. Во такие мне нужны:









PS: this being a Dutch forum, I hope you guys don't mind us discussing in a non-Dutch language!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Older than a decade already, 7 years of them was 24/7 on the wrist:


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Happy Victory Day everyone


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Talking about the blue
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1026514
wearing the black








Victory Day, eh? Will have to swop to a Pobeda later on


----------



## joeuk (Feb 16, 2010)

Some great watches, cant seem to take this off the wrist.


----------



## abat (May 6, 2013)

New acquisition today (although a photo taken before I adjusted the date!), which is making my normal Speedmaster Moon to Mars jealous!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

A "Glory"-ous day today, comrades! Project bought for $17 non-working, rebuilt with help of parts watch:























































Running strong and in perfect beat after service but needs some regulation:










With second cousin East of zelenoye family:










Spasibo and khoroshaya nedelya konets!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

CCCP Heritage watch









Genuine Raketa 2427 movement inside.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

OhDark30 said:


> Victory Day, eh? Will have to swop to a Pobeda later on


What a good idea


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Red Banners Komandirskie on Victory Day.


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Happy Pobeda (Victory) Day Comrades!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> I hope you guys don't mind us discussing in a non-Dutch language!


Lul maar raak ;-)

Today the watch that started all the madness



For VE day this commemorative dirskie





Victory week continues with this Pobeda





Victory week continues


----------



## 93EXCivic (Nov 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

DolleDolf said:


> ... maar raak ;-)


Is that dutch? It all looks like jibberish to me.... ;-)


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

_*Help!!*_









Dogzilla is after my watch!! :-d:roll:


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> _*Help!!*_
> 
> View attachment 1487344
> 
> ...


So am I Comrade Polmax - so am I...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Most of this week in review : a 3133 Strela to start another week at the cubicle farm:









Shiny blue dialed Sekonda branded Poljot 2209 for Tuesday;









Wednesday was a forbidden Poljot 3133 Aviator 1 (sorry, no pic)

Thursday was not-a-Russian day: 1963 PLA Seagull homage - picture snapped whilst parked on the interstate/motorway in northern NJ (the result of an early morning car-BQ just outside Montville)









And Friday! Another Poljot 3133 with a red star for Victory day! And working-from-home day!


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

My choices of this (and past) week:

First, on Labor day eve it's a tradition in Slovenia to celebrate with bonfires and folks feasts. Tanker komandirskie was my choice. Pictures aren't perfect, as the light conditions were terrible.














From fire to water: another komandir














Then, the same commander (my collection is still small, unfortunately), in the woods. This winter, ice and wind made havoc to Slovenian forrests. Much fallen trunks are alreday removed, but woods still resemble Flandern battlefield.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> Is that dutch?


It would have passed for it 25 years ago-uren, dagen, maanden, jaren, vliegen als een schaduw heen....

Perhaps not salonfaehig (which is not dutch), but it should still do the trick ;-).


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

TIMEFACTORS PRECISTA CZECH AIR FORCE - PRS-9 Today


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Gorra be the early 1960s Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice even patina on that 3017. Stories of its fragility have put me off seriously considering one, but if any russian chrono is going to gain serious value in the coming decades, it would probably be that one. Just saw a balance wheel going for $200!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

DerangedGoose, just do it!
The prices are only going to go up, and the nice ones going to get scarcer
For parts, consider a donor Strela, or moving here to the UK, where Sekonda still carry a full range of parts 
As for the fragility thing, mine is my daily wearer. Being so svelte, it's often under sleeves and in any case isn't a huge protrusion on my wrist to bang into things.








And they've survived spaceflight, hardly a cakewalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

I thought Sekonda as a Russian brand was no more? They still make/sell parts for the 3017?

There seem to be a lot of redials out there too...


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sekonda's new watches have Chinese/Japanese movements.
However, svorkoetter discovered that their service centre still carries an inventory of Soviet/Russian parts, including for the 3017


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Umm...I seem to have ended up with these two. The smaller, modern (2011) 'Tourist' version might just be almost practical, though large. The original sized one (this one has 1976 paperwork - I haven't looked at the movement yet - access is through the dial) is definitely not practical for everyday wear...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

DerangedGoose said:


> Nice even patina on that 3017. Stories of its fragility have put me off seriously considering one, but if any russian chrono is going to gain serious value in the coming decades, it would probably be that one. Just saw a balance wheel going for $200!





OhDark30 said:


> DerangedGoose, just do it!
> The prices are only going to go up, and the nice ones going to get scarcer
> For parts, consider a donor Strela, or moving here to the UK, where Sekonda still carry a full range of parts
> As for the fragility thing, mine is my daily wearer. Being so svelte, it's often under sleeves and in any case isn't a huge protrusion on my wrist to bang into things.
> ...





DerangedGoose said:


> I thought Sekonda as a Russian brand was no more? They still make/sell parts for the 3017?
> 
> There seem to be a lot of redials out there too...





OhDark30 said:


> Sekonda's new watches have Chinese/Japanese movements.
> However, svorkoetter discovered that their service centre still carries an inventory of Soviet/Russian parts, including for the 3017


Couldn't live without me 3017 Strela.

Vintage 1960s chronograph chic at a fraction of the price of a Speedmaster or Heuer Carrera or whatever. And these were routinely worn by Cosmonauts before NASA chose the Speedy as their watch of choice.

My personal hero Vladimir Komarov wore one when he tested the very first Soyuz back in 1967, which he knew fine well was a death trap. When asked why he couldn't just refuse to go Komarov said: "If I don't make this flight, they'll send the backup pilot instead. That's Yura," he said referring to Gagarin. "...and he'll die instead of me. We've got to take care of him." Komarov then burst into tears. Folks, bravery is about conquering fear, and that bloke certainly conquered his. He inevitably died.










I think of Komarov every time I wear the watch, and feel proud that the human race can produce such a man.

If you do want to proceed then you might wanna post pickies of the prospective watch here so that the various experts can pronounce on its originality. I had a glance at Ebay a couple of weeks ago and saw far too many pristine 3017s and then further down the list a brand new dial, so no guesses where these redial jobs are coming from. But the greater danger is picking one up with incorrect hands, and they're quite a subtle thing to get right... or wrong. I PMed someone here (won't embarrass him) who evaluated mine before I placed a bid.

Don't give a stuff what it's now worth 'cos I ain't selling it. But yes, 3017 prices seem to have risen in even the last year.

Can't speak for parts because I've needed none since I bought mine early last year, but I did ask my tame watchmender to service it and he didn't even blink when he took it on. Returned to me a few weeks later, keeping nice time so he must have rebuilt it from the ground up. But then he truly is unflappable, that bloke. I'd advise anyone contemplating a vintage watch to first identify a local and *flexible* watchmender... Mine's Swiss, obviously, so can take on anything Swiss, obviously. But he's also taken on truly alien watches such as the 3017, a Strela 3133, a Beijing 40 jewel automatic (movement-wise it's from Mars, that one), a Smiths De Luxe, and yet more vintage Chinese with decidedly non-Swiss indigenous movements.

Ric


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

My newly bought poljot ROTOR, i know the inner bezel doesnt belong to the watch, but i got it for a good price and everything works correctly. Compared to my vostoks this one has a mutch louder ticking sound. Im trying to find the correct blue bezel, but i think this aged 80's bezel looks nice with the silver dial.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

A fine Poljot chrono! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like another wet weekend here.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

weodmonath said:


> Umm...I seem to have ended up with these two. The smaller, modern (2011) 'Tourist' version might just be almost practical, though large. The original sized one (this one has 1976 paperwork - I haven't looked at the movement yet - access is through the dial) is definitely not practical for everyday wear...
> 
> View attachment 1488140


WOW!!!!!


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

OnDark30 can you please tell me were you got that strap on your strela


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Chistopol-built Pobeda, with blued neck-tie hands.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Komandirskie for Saturday, good morning comrades.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cornavin de Luxe 22k gold plated with a Luch 2209 inside.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

windy1 said:


> OnDark30 can you please tell me were you got that strap on your strela


Hi windy
It's a RIOS juchten leather strap, I think the Pensa model. I got it from watch-band-center.com. Not cheap €35, £28, but well worth it. It's developing a great patina and is very comfortable (non-sticky & non-stinky) in hot weather


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> Stories of its fragility have put me off seriously considering one


Having dropped one on the floor sustaining $300 worth of damage I kind of concur with that. My watchie told me that the metal used in these watches is quite brittle and when exposed to shock trauma parts readily break. Still, for normal daily desk jockey use it should be OK. A 3133 would do the job, but the 3133s do wear significantly bigger due to their higher profile.

Yet i agree, one should have one of these as the cornerstone of a collection ..


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

I am accuracy testing this NOS Shturmansky.

I just attached a Bund leather strap:



счастливы день победы to everybody . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

DolleDolf said:


> Having dropped one on the floor sustaining $300 worth of damage I kind of concur with that. My watchie told me that the metal used in these watches is quite brittle and when exposed to shock trauma parts readily break. Still, for normal daily desk jockey use it should be OK. A 3133 would do the job, but the 3133s do wear significantly bigger due to their higher profile.
> 
> Yet i agree, one should have one of these as the cornerstone of a collection ..


Im no expert but from a casual movement shot posted a page or two back it doesnt even look like the 3017 is shock protected on the balance staff.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

serdal23 said:


> I am accuracy testing this NOS Shturmansky.
> 
> Capt. Serdal


They are very easy to regulate should you need to adjust it, just remember NOT to use any metal objects when moving the regulator. I made the mistake of using a tiny screwdriver (which are lightly magnetized to pick up small screws) and it took weeks for the magnetism to go away and get the movement settled back into accuracy. Very annoying.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Not vintage today but a Maktime tonneau chronograph with a day (Cyrillic) complication (31677), guilloche dial and blued hands. Very classy looking, IMHO, and nicely proportioned. Looks even better without the fingerprints on the bezel and poor resolution phone pictures. I am not big on numerals in general, but it works with this design.


















The stock solid link bracelet was decent but I think this style looks better on leather - hence the honey alligator strap (plus I almost lost my finger trying to remove the bracelet - pins were too long and narrow).


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi windy
> It's a RIOS juchten leather strap, I think the Pensa model. I got it from watch-band-center.com. Not cheap €35, £28, but well worth it. It's developing a great patina and is very comfortable (non-sticky & non-stinky) in hot weather


Hi OhDark30
thank you for the information


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

DerangedGoose said:


> Im no expert but from a casual movement shot posted a page or two back it doesnt even look like the 3017 is shock protected on the balance staff.


 it isn't.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Reissues today...


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice Maktime tonneau, Ham2! |> And the Okean I'm about to display below is very similar to mp34me's Sturmankskie!

Working on a Saturday should be outlawed!

However, since I'm already behind, I may as well make the best of the situation by having some fun while getting caught back up. So, in pursuit of that goal, I shall begin by strapping on my rarely worn, ultra-cool, ca. 2006, Volmax Okean, before hitting the road with the intent of taking a few pictures along the way... maybe even a few with the watch! ;-)

Our first stop is the town of Orillia, Ontario, on the south-western shore of beautiful lake Couchiching. There, is the eastern boundary of what once was the land of the Huron Indians, and where since 1925 stands this incredible bronze statue of explorer, and governor of New France, Samuel de Champlain:









Champlain formed an alliance with the Hurons that enabled exploration of the lands west of Quebec, as well as the trading for furs. However, the alliance came at a the cost of having to, himself, lead an attack against the Huron's arch rival to the south, the Iroquois. After initial successes en route, the final attack on the Iroquios capital failed when Huron warriors, with a child-like attention span, failed to heed direction from Champlain and attempted to set fire to the Iroquios fortress against an unfavourable wind.

Thirty plus years after the event, the Iroquios would exact their revenge and destroy the Huron nation in Ontario. It would be over a century until, under British rule, these lands were again settled by Europeans.

To the right of Champlain, on the lower part of the monument, is (I'm guessing) Jesuit priest Jean de Brébeuf.

And to the lower left, the infamous explorer Étienne Brûlé, who lived with the Huron for many years, and under Champlain was the very first white man to explore the Great Lakes, western New York, and western Pennsylvania. After betraying the French, resulting in the capture of Quebec by Englishmen, he was murdered and eaten by the Huron upon his return to Huronia.

Ok, enough of the history lesson, we're moving north to the cheapest place in Ontario to buy gas: Gravenhurst!









1.25 per litre! Can anyone in outside of Alberta (and the US) get it for a cheaper price?

For a net exporter of oil, we sure do spend a lot for gasoline!! It's all taxes&#8230;

Feeling good about my latest gas purchase, I stopped in at Muskoka Wharf to take a few more pictures of the resident steamships, Segwun and Wenonah:









&#8230;along with yet another Okean shot:









Enroute to Parry Sound&#8230; the awesome Bala Falls:









With the extra harsh winter and snowfall, the power of this outlet is incredible.

The flimsy barrier between the viewing area, and certain death, is totally unacceptable and certainly not to current construction code--I would never let my kids play here!









Speaking of powerful, not only does the 3133 have to power a standard timepiece, but an additional timepiece in the form of a stopwatch!

Beyond the falls is the Moon river flowing west:









The rail-bed in the foreground is the Canadian Pacific mainline to Vancouver via Sudbury.

And a little down the road apiece I ran into a southbound Canadian National freight train docked in the siding adjacent to lake Joseph:









Two of the locomotives are freshly painted with "www.cn.ca" painted on the sides.

By the time I finally arrived in Parry Sound, things had clouded over and really cooled off:









The massive CPR trestle in the background belongs to the same rail route as mentioned previously in Bala, and the Island Queen sets out regularly from Parry Sound during the summer months.

And one more pic of the Okean, in front of an old wheel I'd love to have on the wall in my den:









I hope you enjoyed today's trip!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Raining. So it'll be the Vostok Amfibia 1967, then.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Another wonderful tour of Canada Comrade Polmax, with some interesting insights into history and rarely seen places of interest - and of course superb pics of your Okeah (I really like the one with the trees reflected in the crystal taken at Bala Falls). I for one enjoy these immensely, keep them coming please!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Alarm to close off the week. A brand name week tomorrow. Good night everyone.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

A vostok collection is not complete without a scuba dude  In the back you can see my 80's USSR navy flag hanging on the wall.
Some might have noticed all my watches giving the wrong date, thats just because im to lazy to change the date everytime i pick a watch out of my watchbox ;-)


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards
G. Delgado


----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Sea Hunter from asap31


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

1970's (I think) *Luch 2209 Deluxe*, 23 jewels.


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good day friends, a vintage Soviet quartz today for me. Raketa 3050 from 1980, still keeps excellent time: around +0.50 seconds per day. That's an excellent accuracy even for modern quartzes!








​


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

New amphibian:


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

New Amphibia 090SE Received this week. I have attempted my first modification by putting a sterile bezel and glass case back into it. This watch says 'The chromium dreams of the atomic age' and 'limitless progress'. It is the kind of watch that people in the 50's thought they'd be wearing on the Moon by the mid 60's as they gazed at lunar plateaus out of the vacuum sealed viewports of their shiny white Moon base apartment.

All the background pictures are from a book called 'Cosmic Communist Constructions Photographed' by Frederic Chaubin and published by Taschen. The book documents late era Soviet Brutalist architecture from all over the Soviet Bloc and it is wonderful!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks again Polmax for the history lesson. It looks like Ontario has a rich colonial history which really appeals to me. I'd love to visit someday as I am a big traveller. Just for your information petrol here in the UK is 2.40 Canadian Dollars per litre! Is everything metric in Canada? In the UK we measure road distances in imperial miles but fill our cars up metric litres! It's a mess.


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Your 090SE looks great, Astute. When my bezel comes in we will be the same, except mine with the red seconds hand. Do you plan on giving the bezel a matte finish to match the watch?

Also where did you get your clear caseback? Does it affect WR?

And does it drive anyone else CRAZY that the caseback for the reissue OKEAH is in English?! WHAT THE HELL.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow, 120, love that dial!
This has opened a thought in my breast to do a franken watch with that dial and movement in a small vintage size case - could be awesome!
And thanks for sharing the pics (and futuristic vision) of your book, Astute! Very cool


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Geoff Adams said:


> Another wonderful tour of Canada Comrade Polmax, with some interesting insights into history and rarely seen places of interest - and of course superb pics of your Okeah (I really like the one with the trees reflected in the crystal taken at Bala Falls). I for one enjoy these immensely, keep them coming please!


Thanks, Geoff! I will definitely do a few more when time permits. I have a wrist shot of that Okeah on my web site that I was never too impressed with, so I may just replace it with that image from Bala the next time I'm messing around updating the pages.



Astute-C said:


> Thanks again Polmax for the history lesson. It looks like Ontario has a rich colonial history which really appeals to me. I'd love to visit someday as I am a big traveller. Just for your information petrol here in the UK is 2.40 Canadian Dollars per litre! Is everything metric in Canada? In the UK we measure road distances in imperial miles but fill our cars up metric litres! It's a mess.


You're very welcome, Astute-C! It's actually lots of fun, as I have always enjoyed learning about the local history and therefore little research is necessary.

Regarding the metric system in Canada, I would have to say it's a bit of a mess here too as our biggest trading partner, the United States, utilizes the standard system, and therefore anything produced there is manufactured with standard size nuts and bolts, whereas anything manufactured up here is done in metric. So we need both a metric and a standard set of wrenches, sockets, Allen keys etc. to assemble or repair an endless variety of things. In Canada, anything motor vehicle related is measured in metric, including speed, distance, gasoline and oil. Funny thing though, when you go to the lumber store to by wood products you always order in feet and inches. And for weather temperatures etc, all but the oldest citizens have been converted to metric, but oftentimes still use Fahrenheit to describe how hot or cold it is. I also believe that the vast majority of Canadians still weigh themselves using the pounds scale. It's a mess... ;-)


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

Nah, it's a sign of advanced intelligence. Able to think in two sets of units at once? Wow!! ;-)

Sent from my fondleslab , using teh interwebs.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Three old divers...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Reach home and the package waiting for me. From meranom which only took 18 days to reach this part of Asia. Impressive Russian Post. Have not decide on the strap.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

An awesome collection of Ostwoks and Vostoks, and a Typhoon-class cal. 3133 nuclear submarine to boot--very impressive!! |>

I counter with the watch that, for me, started all of the madness:


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Amphibia on Soviet bracelet today, one of my favourites.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

DerangedGoose said:


> Your 090SE looks great, Astute. When my bezel comes in we will be the same, except mine with the red seconds hand. Do you plan on giving the bezel a matte finish to match the watch?
> 
> Also where did you get your clear caseback? Does it affect WR?
> 
> And does it drive anyone else CRAZY that the caseback for the reissue OKEAH is in English?! WHAT THE HELL.


Thanks Goose. The case back is from a seller called sonnenflasche on ebay. It's in German.

I'm not sure how it affects water resistance. This is hard to explain because I don't know much about watches but on the standard case back there are two little notches which fit into the case with the screw ring screwing in place over them.. On the glass case back these are missing so I'm not sure if water could creep in. I won't be chancing it anyway!

As for the bezel, it's from pers, a member on here. I did ask Meranom if they could do the watch in a stainless steel case but they said none were available (!?). I wouldn't know how to sand down the bezel really so I don't think i'll be doing it. I have seen pictures of an all stainless version by user LuckyWatch on here and that's really what I was after (it was my inspiration).


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

mp34me said:


> Three old divers...
> View attachment 1490028
> 
> View attachment 1490034
> ...


I like the last one of these a lot. Some forum members say these look like they have really bad re-lume jobs but every single one of these I have ever seen always looks the same with heavy thick lume. Maybe someone could clear this up for me as I'd quite like to get one!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Astute-C said:


> Thanks Goose. The case back is from a seller called sonnenflasche on ebay. It's in German.
> 
> I'm not sure how it affects water resistance. This is hard to explain because I don't know much about watches but on the standard case back there are two little notches which fit into the case with the screw ring screwing in place over them.. On the glass case back these are missing so I'm not sure if water could creep in. I won't be chancing it anyway!
> 
> As for the bezel, it's from pers, a member on here. I did ask Meranom if they could do the watch in a stainless steel case but they said none were available (!?). I wouldn't know how to sand down the bezel really so I don't think i'll be doing it. I have seen pictures of an all stainless version by user LuckyWatch on here and that's really what I was after (it was my inspiration).


"sonnenflasche" is Mr. Juri Levenberg, in Munich.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Astute-C said:


> I like the last one of these a lot. Some forum members say these look like they have really bad re-lume jobs but every single one of these I have ever seen always looks the same with heavy thick lume. Maybe someone could clear this up for me as I'd quite like to get one!


Excellent question Astute-C. Back in the day, the lume was hand painted on these divers. In my humble opinion as a collector, this adds to the appeal of these truly vintage watches.


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

Found a nice and cheap open-ended leather strap for my old tank :


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Enjoying a cool blonde after work...









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## jokke (Feb 22, 2014)

Good morning from Sydney, Oz!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

jokke said:


> Good morning from Sydney, Oz!
> 
> View attachment 1490981


Good morning from KL. Its Wesak today and public holiday in many SEA countries.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> Thanks Goose. The case back is from a seller called sonnenflasche on ebay. It's in German.
> 
> I'm not sure how it affects water resistance. This is hard to explain because I don't know much about watches but on the standard case back there are two little notches which fit into the case with the screw ring screwing in place over them.. On the glass case back these are missing so I'm not sure if water could creep in. I won't be chancing it anyway!
> 
> As for the bezel, it's from pers, a member on here. I did ask Meranom if they could do the watch in a stainless steel case but they said none were available (!?). I wouldn't know how to sand down the bezel really so I don't think i'll be doing it. I have seen pictures of an all stainless version by user LuckyWatch on here and that's really what I was after (it was my inspiration).


I ordered my bezel from Pers as well. The 090SE you pictured, and the one I have as well are both SS cases with matte finishes. You could easily impart a matte finish by going through various grades of sandpaper. I might go that route, but I am also helping a friend beadblast a pool this week, I may just turn the hose on the bezel and see what kind of finish I can get out of it


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Having fun with my Luch.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

Luch SE one hand yesterday. 









Vostok 090 on ague trading co black, red, blue, white NATO last weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 13, 2006)

Today (and the whole last week) the new *CCCP* Sputnik
(sorry for the poor pics, made in the garden with my phone)






For 55.- Euros from the Bay ;-)

Phil


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

On a rubber strap today


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

ill-phill said:


> View attachment 1491599
> 
> 
> Today (and the whole last week) the new *CCCP* Sputnik
> ...


WoW!!!!Congratulations!!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

DerangedGoose said:


> I ordered my bezel from Pers as well. The 090SE you pictured, and the one I have as well are both SS cases with matte finishes. You could easily impart a matte finish by going through various grades of sandpaper. I might go that route, but I am also helping a friend beadblast a pool this week, I may just turn the hose on the bezel and see what kind of finish I can get out of it


I meant to say 'polished stainless steel'!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

ill-phill said:


> View attachment 1491599
> 
> 
> Today (and the whole last week) the new *CCCP* Sputnik
> ...


Please post the link, I want one! Lovely watch.


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## HolgerDanske (May 9, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> My 3aka3 Zazak Komandirskie white dial with red star at six o clock by candlelight...


Nice watch and Band.. Is it the original Band or costume made? The color of the tread is the same as on the watch?

/Jesper


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

ill-phill said:


> Today (and the whole last week) the new CCCP Sputnik
> (sorry for the poor pics, made in the garden with my phone)
> 
> YouTube Link:
> ...




I've seen the prototype at Inhorgenta in February 2013. The sales person was tremblingly nervous!


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> I meant to say 'polished stainless steel'!


Are you sure the 090SE doesnt come in polished finishes? I know the normal 090 does. Either way, it is very easy for you to polish the case of the 090SE. There are a ton of tutorials online, you can just use a polishing compound and a buffing cloth on a cordless drill. No need for sandpaper


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Im going to start detailing my watches..they always seem to look so grubby in my photos..Its dirt I dont see in real life only in photos. In any event Kirovskie today.


----------



## invernomuto (May 7, 2013)

Submarine dial


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Zzarkoo (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sturmanskie 50th.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

DerangedGoose said:


> Are you sure the 090SE doesnt come in polished finishes? I know the normal 090 does. Either way, it is very easy for you to polish the case of the 090SE. There are a ton of tutorials online, you can just use a polishing compound and a buffing cloth on a cordless drill. No need for sandpaper


You can polish the matte cases? Can you point me in the right direction of a tutorial?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pretty Strela in alligator boots today


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone!










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> You can polish the matte cases? Can you point me in the right direction of a tutorial?


Look up cape clod polishing cloth. People are specifically warned not to use it on brushed surfaces because it will produce a polished shine, but in your case that is what you are after. I would buy some from amazon, google "cape cod watch polishing" and test it on the back of the watch and see how well it works. If that does not work, there are a ton of jewelers polishing compounds out there and various threads with people experiences with them.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

My latest acquisition: Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Finally got it finished and the hands put back on last night.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yet another new amphibia! That's two in the last 4 days...thanks to WUSer Quake1028 for this fine specimen. Also thanks to the forum for the photos, this very closely copies another member's which inspired me to use this combination.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

HolgerDanske said:


> Nice watch and Band.. Is it the original Band or costume made? The color of the tread is the same as on the watch?
> 
> /Jesper


 Thank you! It came with the watch when I bought it from Comrade SteamJ, however I don't think it came with the watch originally&#8230;


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Yesterday I wore my Sturmanskie 31659 - here it is underneath Lincoln's historic Stonebow and its south facing clock, which I think is running a bit slow









Time for a coffee outside in the early evening sun









We have a very skilful barista in Lincoln










Time for some Jazz at Lincoln's Drill Hall


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I finally found time to make a trip to the post office this morning to pick up a package that had been waiting there for a few days......

















Pleased as Punch with this rarity: in good condition, chronograph functions correctly, and keeping excellent time so far. Looks nice on "khaki mink" alligator


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

munichjoe said:


> Finally got it finished and the hands put back on last night.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Sendlinger Tor!


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

It's the turn of my Red Star Rising to get an airing today. Look at the University of Lincoln's resident swans - they are nesting on their eggs by the cycle path - aren't they wonderful!


















And here are their sentinels - our resident Muscovy ducks standing guard! These two are wonderful animals, both old friends of mine - and note, their faces are the same colour as the red star of my watch, and its vintage Becquart strap


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

I assume you took those pics before the swans threw you into the river...


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

These swans are actually quite tame, and one of them will let you pet it while it takes food from you, however while they are nesting if you get too close you are in severe danger of taking a hard peck on your nuts and having your legs removed with one blow from a wing!


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice pics, Geoff! Looks like Lincoln is a great place to go for a boat ride as well!

On this very dreary evening, I thought I'd brighten things up by strapping on one of Volmax's better creations:


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Vostok Komandirskie


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

New clothes on my new Strela.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frjack (Dec 11, 2013)

ill-phill said:


> View attachment 1491599
> 
> 
> Today (and the whole last week) the new *CCCP* Sputnik
> ...


WANT!!! That is a smart watch! C'mon, comrade, link!

Sent from my fondleslab , using teh interwebs.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)

Today at work


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Raketa.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Have a good weekend


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

This nice Amphibia arrived a few days ago and since i haven't yet received a black rally strap that i've ordered to match it with i am using the original bracelet. Comparing to the awful bracelets previous amphibias came with, this one looks quite nice....and is in fact a lot less itching! It still feels cheap though, very light and it rattles a bit but nevertheless i've decided to give it a try.
















Have a good weekend! :-!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Well I have had to keep the 'Tank' on all week and it will be difficult to put it back in the box. Been having a burn up today. Have a good weekend to all my friends on this forum.
Cheers.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

lucky watch said:


> View attachment 1495575
> Well I have had to keep the 'Tank' on all week and it will be difficult to put it back in the box. Been having a burn up today. Have a good weekend to all my friends on this forum.
> Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 1495585


Err......slightly 'Wicker Man' there Lucky!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Geoff Adams said:


> These swans are actually quite tame, and one of them will let you pet it while it takes food from you, however while they are nesting if you get too close you are in severe danger of taking a hard peck on your nuts and having your legs removed with one blow from a wing!


Lovely stuff Geoff! The footpath leading to the canal behind my house was closed recently for exactly the same reason, nesting swans.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Friday morning at the office..


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Have a great weekend everyone! I was able to get the bracelet to fit, and with the high temps here California it feels pretty comfortable...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

frjack said:


> WANT!!! That is a smart watch! C'mon, comrade, link!
> 
> Sent from my fondleslab , using teh interwebs.


Hong Kong made.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## dutchassasin (Feb 18, 2013)

Another new arrival, this time its the "school watch". I really like the cleanliness of the dial and you dont see this one very often. 
Enjoy your saturday!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

A komandirskie for me too


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Look what turned up in the post this afternoon, back from Mr Ellis, my watch repair man in Porthmadog. It is now serviced, oiled, ticking strongly and keeping good time over 24 hours plus. When I can get round to it I'm going to put up a new thread for this watch, with some really nice pics (well, nice pics as per my standard anyway  including the movement with its new to this watch movement retaining ring, harvested from a 1960s Sportivnie


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

The best day of the year so far in England so I spent most of it beside the canal with my Scuba Dude. (includes swans with their goslings for my friend Geoff Adams!)


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Astute-C said:


> The best day of the year so far in England so I spent most of it beside the canal with my Scuba Dude. (includes swans with their goslings for my friend Geoff Adams!)


How nice Comrade Astute-C! Thank you so much for sharing that wonderful scene - alongside your excellent watch, and strap, of course - with us! Beautiful animals, just beautiful!!! Looks like you've had the most lovely day!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

AMPHIBIA TONNEAU










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Ча́йка. *Chaika with apple blossom.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

This tough dirskie, just regulated it from +50s/day to -20.. A few more tries and I should get it!







I accidentally smacked it with a hammer while I was wearing it (yes I am that clumsy) and the only damage was a small scratch by the 7 on the crystal, most other crystals would have shattered!


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Arrived this afternoon before a last minute trip to Austria.

























Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

The dude!


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Darn! I should have worn my "Scuba Dude" today!

After dropping my wife off in town this morning for a hair appointment, I drove up to Penetanguishene for a stroll along the beautiful boardwalk at Discovery Harbour.









Discovery Harbour was constructed at the site of a 19th century British naval base founded near the end of the War of 1812. In my opinion, it's one of the better tourist attractions in the area, and will be opening up for another season starting next week. I normally only visit by boat, however, after seven seasons of exploring the local waterways, I have relocated to a marina further north - for this season at least.









To the right is Capt. Richards restaurant, which is a great place to grab some lunch or dinner with an good view of the harbour. To the left is the King's Wharf theatre, where starting in June a production of "Peter Pan" will be playing. Beyond these building is where the old military barracks are located. In one of the reinforced officers quarters there is an original chest belonging to a Welsh regiment, the 24th, that was stationed here. The regiment would later gain fame at the battles of Isandlwana and Rorke's Drift, and in the 1960s movie "ZULU" that depicts those events.

This, the H.M.S. Tecumseth, is a replica of the original British warship - except for the kitchen, which I noticed was replica-retro-fitted with stainless steel counters. :think:









Beyond the wharf and across the harbour, where the cluster of homes and marina can be seen, is the old settlement of Toanche. Toanche, originally a Huron Indian village, is where the first white men to visit the area landed after an incredible journey by canoe that began at present day Montreal. It is also where the explorer Brûlé, mentioned in my previous post, met his fate.

Looking south towards Penetang:









At the town dock, and getting ready for another season of touring the islands, is the well traveled Georgian Queen:









And it's still not too late to get in a "Scuba Dude" shot!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Today we celebrated. My daughter graduated college with an Art degree in Graphic Design from California State University Channel Islands.








With my son, wife and the scuba dude. In the background you can see the California state flag - red star with our native brown bear. If you are wondering what is "growing" on top of my daughter's graduation cap; it is a succulent plant that is also native to the semi arid (desert like) climate of Southern California. Many of the graduates decorated their caps.








Back at my home partying with family and friends. And having a Strela with my Stella (he-he - I've had too many beers).


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Wonderful contextuals from Comrades Polmax and mp34me - beautiful shots, interesting and uplifting both, in their own ways. And, of course, beautiful watches! Thank you so much for sharing gentlemen!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

This Chaika (bought because I was a cycler years ago) turned out to be a little smaller then I thought, so it's my son with the Chaika and me with an automatic komandirskie.










There was a topic a while ago about a Vostok with a pinkish metallic second hand and the question if it's legit or not. This desert shield automatic has the same hand.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Orange chrono hand sans serif


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

1967 for this most excellent Sunday b-) Have a great day


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Raketa on a sunny day.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and your family on a great accomplishment, mp34me!! |>

I'm really looking forward to my son's graduation!

Thought I would dress up a little for the occasion:


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

Yes indeed Comrade mp34me - many congratulations to your daughter on her wonderful achievement from me too!!! There is nothing quite like the feeling you get when graduating, it is a very special day. She looks absolutely wonderful, as do all your family!


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

The dude on the glacier.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

munichjoe said:


> The dude on the glacier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful beer Joe.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aviator 2614 today


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Another fantastic photo essay from Polmax. I am a well seasoned traveller (Middle East '09, South America '10, India '11, SE Asia '12 and China '13) and now I want to visit Canada. I have to say it looks stunning and fascinating, especially with a 3133 in view!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

REDSWAN13 said:


> Wonderful beer Joe.


Agreed. Had a few cheeky Erdingers on a recent visit to Berlin! Everyone's doing the Scuba Dude recently!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Lovely contextual there from mp34me......I feel like I know you all! What exactly is 'The Channel Islands' in its Californian context?


----------



## alexkarbo (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Fox Covert (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> Another fantastic photo essay from Polmax. I am a well seasoned traveller (Middle East '09, South America '10, India '11, SE Asia '12 and China '13) and now I want to visit Canada. I have to say it looks stunning and fascinating, especially with a 3133 in view!


I'd be happy to show you around if you decide to make the trip! My mother has friends over from England now and again and we always make sure to have them up for a tour of the area.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Wearing the SE again, I regulated this watch (it was about +35s/day before) and over the last 48 hours it has not gained or lost a second (it took about 6 tries, I do not own a timing machine), that is the best I have ever done! Now it is one of my most accurate watches, I am thrilled!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Dude today.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like most of us are wearing Tonneaus today... well I can't take this baby off, yesterday I fine polished the sides of the case. I don't know why I waited so long to get a Tonneau, I love it!










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Pakz said:


>


Got my eye on one of these, how do you find it? Is it a good runner and what is the alarm like?


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Looks like most of us are wearing Tonneaus today... well I can't take this baby off, yesterday I fine polished the sides of the case. I don't know why I waited so long to get a Tonneau, I love it!
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


I really like the bracelet you put it on too :-!


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Looks like most of us are wearing Tonneaus today... well I can't take this baby off, yesterday I fine polished the sides of the case. I don't know why I waited so long to get a Tonneau, I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be in Costa Rica later this summer. Maybe our amphibias should meet up!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

sq100 said:


> I really like the bracelet you put it on too :-!


Thank you! it's a very affordable ss bracelet from the bay, I think suits Amphibias very well

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> I will be in Costa Rica later this summer. Maybe our amphibias should meet up!


Really?? count on it Astute! just let me know!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Astute-C said:


> Got my eye on one of these, how do you find it? Is it a good runner and what is the alarm like?


It's small and light, and as you see on the pic... rather old (supposed to be from the 80's).
Now the movement really impresses me : I've got it since Monday, and it's gained 5s total. Actually it's only during the night that deviations appear: if it sits flat on its back, it'll gain about 4s, if it sits on the side, crowns in the air, it'll lose 1 or 2 seconds.

The alarm is not super loud, but probably enough to remind you of a meeting in a noisy environment, or maybe to wake you up. It lasts for about 10 s but starts actually before the hour hand is on top of the alarm hand. I'd reckon 10 to 15 minutes before. Well, one can adjust easily to that!

Apparently, both the accuracy of the timing and the "earliness" of the alarm are fairly standard for those guys. Anyway, great little watch that allows you to carry around a perfectly working piece of Soviet (+Swiss) engineering.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yard work today with my three companions (comrades?).


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Six (SIX!) recruitment interviews today. :-|

I will possibly ask the candidates a couple of additional questions, like:


_Is this watch more or less jewelled than a Venus 150?
_
_ Can you recognize the chrono bridge of this watch and of a Venus 150?
_












​

_ How many lines (French lignes') are there in a king's foot ('pied du roi')?_

Just to tick them off


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Astute-C said:


> Lovely contextual there from mp34me......I feel like I know you all! What exactly is 'The Channel Islands' in its Californian context?


Ah - yes our California Channel Islands (in reference to the Channel Islands - UK) are an archipelago or group of eight islands extending 160 miles along the California coast crossing Santa Barbara County, Ventura County and Los Angeles County. The islands are split into two groups - Northern Channel Islands and Southern Channel Islands. The five northern islands make up the Channel Islands National Park. The park was established in 1980 to protect the natural habitat.

The first human inhabitants were the Chumash and Tongva native Americans. The earliest paleontological evidence of humans in North America were discovered on the islands. The Spanish arrived in the early 19th century. They colonized the islands and used them for ranching and fishing. The US has occupied them since 1852. During World War II they were under military control. Outposts and a bombing range was built on one of the islands.

More detailed information on the islands can be found here - Channel Islands of California - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The University is not on the islands. It is located in the western outskirts of the city of Camarillo in Ventura County. The college is five miles from the coastline and 50 miles north of Los Angeles. The University was established in 2002. The site was originally the Camarillo State Mental Hospital from 1936 to 1997. The buildings of Spanish Architecture were refurbished. The long rectangular class rooms back then were used as hospital ward rooms containing rows of beds. Now the site it is a beautiful small college campus with 5,000 fulltime students.









Here is a close up of the cap...








And of course - today's watch...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

The room of my son!!


----------



## Zzarkoo (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Another warm sunny day in Liverpool & another Raketa, this one a 2209 with a dial made from Jasper, looks good when the sun plays on it.










Off samun.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good morning everyone and have a smooth day!!










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Did anyone notice the slight touch of red transparent lack on the middle of the leave shape at the short side of the chrono sweep hand?


----------



## valter-g (Feb 3, 2014)

red on red and black on black...









This red olimpic raketa fled into my collection recently, the red strap was included, although I'm not sure if I shouldn't replace it. What do you think?

And this is my amfibia from meranom sale, I gave up with vostok strap and replaced it with that mesh-strap. Looks cool, although it's quite heavy.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Time for a bit of colour for me too!








Looking forward to the Birmingham Get together on Sun 1 June
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=995596


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Wearing my Komandirskie while beginning the overhaul of my Sturmanskie.



















The Sturmanskie badly needs service, running at about -90s/d with 175° amplitude dial up, and -500s/d with 130° amplitude crown down.

While I've got it apart, I also plan to repaint the red hands (the paint looked kind of dull, and some of it fell off anyway while removing the hands), paint the silver hands black, and possibly relume the dial.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

Sekonda easy-read by way of the "Raketa Watch Factory"....


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

My first and only Russian.


----------



## sleepy96 (Feb 24, 2014)

Just picked this up from Russia2all. I know it has a seiko quartz in it. But I still love it. I got it in the mail yesterday so today was the first chance to wear it.

In it's box:









Outside









With it's compatriots:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Vostok Ryazan Higher Airborne Command School commemorative/presentation watch in front of the main entrance to the University of Lincoln today


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hot Wednesday morning. Good day comrades.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

_Eastern Europe watch_, with specific *2441* Vostok movement :


----------



## invernomuto (May 7, 2013)

Raketa 24h today 










Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

Sekonda (Poljot) 2612.1 for the second day of the Sturmanskie overhaul:











Today I'm going to repaint and relume the hands, touch up the dial, and fashion a few missing parts (one missing case clamp, and one date-follower spring that decided to head out on its own adventure during the disassembly).


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Today I am a real Flight Engineer! Kind of.

And a lousy photographer.


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Last couple of weeks part rotation

What dem commies are good at ... and what's that predator after now, the cigars (nice personal gift), the watch, or the beer ... ??





The "real" 1967 Amphibian homage





Soccer dad duty with a flat raketa





Old kirovskie always hits the spot.



Still in with a remote chance of winning the First Division ..... alas it was not meant to be. Still, to be in with more than a shout 2 weeks before the end of the season was well beyond expectation.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Got my new strap for the Tank yesterday. Proper Russian job.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

A _real_ pilot's watch:


easy read dial;
satin blasted casing;
superluminova applied to hands and numerals;
and screw down crown for 5-ATM water pressure resistance - just in case you crash into the sea... ;-)









Rotate!! |>


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

24h today coz its gonna be another long day. Good morning Comrades.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Titan


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wet today so SE100 Amphibia.


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Good morning comrades,

Amphibian case type 470, with 2409 cal. movement Soviet watch today. 
Cheers,


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Had the 470 on at work. But swapped it for some new chrome on an old sub..... and an after-work beverage.








Still not sure if I like the new digs though.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My fragrant old English roses look and smell gorgeous after a short sharp summer shower. The pink stripe elements of the dial of my Vostok Albatross Radio Room watch blend beautifully with the pink colour of the flowers - if only you could smell these roses my dear friends&#8230;


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

K43


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Geoff, that is taking colour co-ordination a bit too far...

I have been playing with something rather older than my Russians. This was made in the year that Queen Victoria ascended the throne (1837). Purchased as a 'project', in a bit of a state. I cleaned and lubed the movement (a verge fusee). It ran immediately on re-assembly and has now run for 24 hours, gaining one minute in that time. I now need to find some hands, and I have just passed the silver case to a jeweller for the hinges to be repaired, having first removed the original 'bullseye' crystal for safe-keeping. Now I am about to tackle an even older one (1789).


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

weodmonath said:


> Geoff, that is taking colour co-ordination a bit too far...
> 
> I have been playing with something rather older than my Russians. This was made in the year that Queen Victoria ascended the throne (1837). Purchased as a 'project', in a bit of a state. I cleaned and lubed the movement (a verge fusee). It ran immediately on re-assembly and has now run for 24 hours, gaining one minute in that time. I now need to find some hands, and I have just passed the silver case to a jeweller for the hinges to be repaired, having first removed the original 'bullseye' crystal for safe-keeping. Now I am about to tackle an even older one (1789).
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness Comrade weodmonath, that is just beautiful- you are privileged to own such wonderful pieces of history!!! On the question of my colour coordination skills, I think my wife would agree with you


----------



## chemdude (Nov 29, 2007)

Vostok 110se








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Moonphase today but lazy to set. Have a good Friday everyone and happy hour later!










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

I keep planning to put this back in the proper case, but I like it and it matches my shirt! I will someday...


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

Red Zarya on tuesday, yesterday soccer dad duty with a fine old strela, a cornerstone of my collection, a renegade from the Russ Cook stables, today a lovely old non-telemetry cyrillic strela.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

A 2616.1N-powered Poljot in a very classic case, sold by Sekonda; this is a later example with Au10 case, earlier ones were Au20.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

DerangedGoose said:


> They are very easy to regulate should you need to adjust it, just remember NOT to use any metal objects when moving the regulator. I made the mistake of using a tiny screwdriver (which are lightly magnetized to pick up small screws) and it took weeks for the magnetism to go away and get the movement settled back into accuracy. Very annoying.


Thank you very much for this awesome info, COmrade.

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

today sekonda


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Here is the May thread! Please no more posts in the April thread!


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi comrades,

Today a large round case amphibia with 2416 calibre movement and brown faded dial (original colour must be blue or teal), hence I wear it with a chocolate brown leather warsaw pact strap.


----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Today:


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Vostok S.E. by the river.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

To all my friends on the forum have a great weekend. 








Some music for all our friends in Persia, be happy.

These Young Iranians Arrested for Recording Tehran Version of Pharrell Williams's "Happy" - YouTube


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

The Dude again today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

Poljot! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Ready for a 4 day weekend..


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

mp34me said:


> Ready for a 4 day weekend..
> View attachment 1503531


Where did you get the green stiched strap?

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Another 2616.1N-powered Poljot sold by Sekonda UK, in steel. Built after 1977/78 when Sekonda UK discontinued the "de luxe" appellation, at least five or six years after the 2616.1N's replacement was introduced.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

munichjoe said:


> Where did you get the green stiched strap?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Thanks. Got it here - Carbon Fiber Watch Band Strap Ballistic Sport Military IW Suisse 18 19 20 22 24 | eBay


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Столичные


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Reno said:


> _Eastern Europe watch_, with specific *2441* Vostok movement :
> 
> Reno, your Energia is a beast!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

As it's another wet weekend an Amphibia seemed appropriate.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bloody weather !


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

A 2614.2N-powered Poljot sold by Sekonda UK.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Remake of a classic...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

K34 today. Have great Sunday comrades.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Raketa on this nice sunny day b-)


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

As it's still raining!! Another Amphibia, pictured here with my Barry Sheene replica shirt. :-d


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely day in Liverpool, Komandirskie Submarine.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Strange for some reason I cannot show multiple images in one post, so another Komandirskie shot by the river Mersey.


----------



## Matty01 (Sep 6, 2011)

Curtis Tourbillon


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

poljot 2614 today


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Good morning all,

A Chinese comrade today: Sea-Gull ST5 with date, early 80s I presume and bought NOS.
Have a great Sunday.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Second day in a row. I hadn't worn this in a while and I forgot just how much I love this watch!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

As it stoped raining, time for a change to the *Generalskie*.


----------



## ruzzi (May 20, 2014)

TheMaestro said:


> Congratz to all the winners!!!
> And thank you Ernie for a great incentive.
> I hope you and especially your daughter had a nice day.
> :-!:-!


Aww look at the little baby


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Today, a trip on a proper 'bus - the last AEC Renown, a short-wheelbase one, built in 1967.

















I wore my Red Star Rising for the occasion...









Much more comfortable than a modern 'bus, if a trifle noisier.
Afterwards, a leisurely late lunch at a nice hostelry on the canal...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Lazy Sunday afternoon..


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Evening change to my 2209, with bonus view of the vents, lights and smoke alarms that populate the ceiling of my new flat ;-)


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Didn't wear this for a long time and no time to adjust the date. Good week ahead Comrades.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a simple Chaika.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

31659!


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

A Raketa 2609 powered Russian NOS watch. It's not my greatest watch, in terms of accuracy or build quality, but it's alright. Believe it or not, it's only a 32mm case despite it looking so big in the photo.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

They would surely be produced for the cuban market.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Seele said:


> Just a simple Chaika.
> 
> View attachment 1505631


...and another one


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

Trying the paracord again, but this time on the new helicopter. I think I like how it seems to go with the crudeness of the watch: the octagonal case and overall wear.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Komandirskie today.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## frantsous (Feb 11, 2011)

Gagarin Vostok:


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Rarer vintage OKEAH


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Astute-C said:


> Reno, your Energia is a beast!


Thanks, Astute-C 

Yup, quite a big watch ;-)


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards

Enviado desde mi LG-E986 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Comrades,

Octagonal (type 470) case , aviator dial amphibia today; I love this old lady.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

Ending a 4 day weekend...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

A 2609 "slim"-powered Poljot in steel case and blue dial, sold by Sekonda UK.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

New arrival from Tetyana


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow! thats really nice, sorry for my ignorance but what is it?



GuessWho said:


> New arrival from Tetyana
> View attachment 1507017


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

pepperami said:


> Wow! thats really nice, sorry for my ignorance but what is it?


It is from the Polish brand Moscow Classic, this series is referred to as the "Vodolaz". It is powered by a Molnija 3602 movement, which is probably my favorite hand-wound movement (love the tactile feel of the winding and the loud ticking). It is pretty big at 45mm and 15mm height, but it looks larger in the picture than real life. I got it from Tetyana at AM-Watches.


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

GuessWho said:


> It is from the Polish brand Moscow Classic, this series is referred to as the "Vodolaz". It is powered by a Molnija 3602 movement, which is probably my favorite hand-wound movement (love the tactile feel of the winding and the loud ticking). It is pretty big at 45mm and 15mm height, but it looks larger in the picture than real life. I got it from Tetyana at AM-Watches.


Thanks very much! I'll take a look 

Truly is a beauty!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A rare vintage treat today: 1949 Kirova chronograph with 1MWF Urofa 59


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Slava.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Oops! Wrong thread. Removed my entry.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Ham2 said:


> A rare vintage treat today: 1949 Kirova chronograph with 1MWF Urofa 59


Ooh, that looks like radium. You should discard it...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

emoscambio said:


> Ooh, that looks like radium. You should discard it...


 Nice try E  - I am pretty sure there is enough plexi-glass and base metal between me and the dial to not worry about mutating into Godzilla. I'll let the radon gas leaching out in upstate NY take care of that


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Ham2 said:


> Nice try E  - I am pretty sure there is enough plexi-glass and base metal between me and the dial to not worry about mutating into Godzilla. I'll let the radon gas leaching out in upstate NY take care of that


If you want you can send it to me to be sure, it would give me a chance to test my new toy!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

GuessWho said:


> If you want you can send it to me to be sure, it would give me a chance to test my new toy!


Not a standard household appliance where you live, is it?

I had always intended to take it to work and let it loose on the G-M counter but then I remembered my lab associates had their doubts about whether I was dealing with a full deck most days if the week.


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

The plain fibby.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

Found a picture from the 23th on my phone. All of these pictures were made while enjoying quality time in traffic jams :roll:










Last two days I've been wearing this franken (automatic). Bought for it's case, but might keep it like it is now


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

Been wearing this today. Really pleased with this buy it is in almost NOS condition but was not advertised as such. The perpetual calendar is obsolete as it only ran to 2000 but because the chapter ring doesn't lock it was probably pretty useless in its day anyway! It has everything I like about Russian watches, the made in the CCCP, manufacturer (Raketa) and day date in Cyrillic. Lovely stuff. After some hard Soviet style labour to prise the case off I discovered that it does have a genuine 2623 movement inside but I will never take it off again as it took me hours to get it back on!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Okeah today without an actual ocean in sight. Good morning Comrades.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

New arrival. Checking how it runs. It doesn't wind smooth though as it crunches a bit. Need to probably pull it apart and see what the problem is. 








I've seen the dial for new phibs but not for/from older ones.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tonight, my new Poljot Tonneau:


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

A 2614.2N-powered Poljot: did someone say G.O. ?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

This just arrived on Monday from Tetyana of am-watches. Very nice look and feel to the watch. You can immediately tell when you pick it up that it's a high quality product. This is my first 3133 powered watch.

The chrono seconds had a slight stutter when I got it. I saw that the chrono seconds sprocket was barely engaging the other gear (I don't know it's proper name), and I hoped just adjusting one cam screw would fix it. When I tried to adjust it, I found that it wasn't quite so easy...

I looked up the adjustment guide thread and tried to follow it. I adjusted one cam and it didn't seem to help, only made things worse. Then I adjusted another, and the watch stopped working... Uh oh... After 20 minutes of very nervously fiddling with a loupe and tiny screwdriver, I got it working again, this time without stutter. It still looks like the gear teeth are just barely engaging, but at least it works properly now.


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> If you want you can send it to me to be sure, it would give me a chance to test my new toy!
> View attachment 1507243


I just got one as well, but mine is Russian...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

weodmonath said:


> I just got one as well, but mine is Russian...


I had a Russian analog counter, it broke on me unfortunately (first the tube started to go, then the switch broke).

I had a chance to test my new one on an old Swiss automatic watch my grandpa gave me that has radium lume. Measured 450 CPM or about 2.25 µSv/hr.


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

Newly arrived Amphibian. Here on a Hadley-Roma rubber strap. Is it just me or is the Russian postal service getting faster and faster and Vostok watches better and better?


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> I had a Russian analog counter, it broke on me unfortunately (first the tube started to go, then the switch broke).
> 
> I had a chance to test my new one on an old Swiss automatic watch my grandpa gave me that has radium lume. Measured 450 CPM or about 2.25 µSv/hr.


Guesswho could you please explain in laymans terms, I consciously stay well away from anything connected to radium so this measurement interests me. Thanks.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

REDSWAN13 said:


> Guesswho could you please explain in laymans terms, I consciously stay well away from anything connected to radium so this measurement interests me. Thanks.


An analog counter will just click with a LED or have a small scale to measure CPM. A digital counter will have a LCD display or can connect to a computer and will display CPM and sometimes dose rate (depends on the counter). Yours looks digital, but I am not sure if it will display dose rate (usually either in Sieverts or Rads) as well as CPM.

CPM (counts per minute) differs from counter to counter and other factors (distance to source, beta shield in/out of place, materials between source and tube, etc), really it only gives the numbers of activities detected averaged over a minute. An activity is either a detection of a Alpha/Beta Particle or a Gamma/X-Ray (check this out: Radiation Safety : United Nuclear , Scientific Equipment & Supplies), every counter will detect different activities at different rates from the same source depending on the tubes/model (for example, my new GMC detects everything except alpha particles). Background radiation in North America is usually 10-30 CPM (right now my office is 18 CPM) on most counters.

There is no universal formula for putting CPM into dose rates (usually Sievert/hour or Rad/hour), some counters will have a formula built-in (like my new one), others leave it for you to calculate (not easy, the manufacturer of your counter may provide a formula). 2.25 µSv/hr is a dose rate, this means over one hour you will absorb 2.25 Micro-Sieverts of radiation, and 5-10 Mico-Sieverts = 1 dental x-ray. Therefore, if you were to wear this watch for 4 hours you would be absorbing the same amount of ionizing radiation as 1 dental x-ray. I get most of my dose-rate estimations from this chart: http://xkcd.com/radiation/

As you can see, even 10 micro-sieverts (µSv) really isn't that dangerous. Actually, you would absorb less radiation wearing this watch for 10 hours than you would spending 1 hour on a flight at 30,000 feet (I have seen videos of people recording 22-30 µSv/hr on flights at cruising altitude). It is also very far from the 100mSv yearly dose that is clearly linked to cancer, you would need to wear the watch for 44,444 hours (about 5 years) to reach that dose (and since it is spread out over 5 years it would only around about 20mSv a year, probably less).

The biggest danger with Radium (and other alpha-emitters) is the chance of ingestion; alpha particles are not able to penetrate your skin/clothes from the outside (they can't even penetrate a piece of paper), but when inside your body it becomes MUCH more dangerous. Since my counter does not detect alpha particles I must treat all radioactive materials I measure as alpha-emitters and handle them as such (wash hands, don't put in mouth, avoid breathing in dust from inside case, etc).

I will probably make another thread for this type of stuff, I plan on measuring the Ural watch I have on the way and comparing it to my test source (a chunk of Uranium ore).


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Radiation Free!
... well except for the sunshine.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

GuessWho said:


> An analog counter will just click with a LED or have a small scale to measure CPM. A digital counter will have a LCD display or can connect to a computer and will display CPM and sometimes dose rate (depends on the counter). Yours looks digital, but I am not sure if it will display dose rate (usually either in Sieverts or Rads) as well as CPM.
> 
> CPM (counts per minute) differs from counter to counter and other factors (distance to source, beta shield in/out of place, materials between source and tube, etc), really it only gives the numbers of activities detected averaged over a minute. An activity is either a detection of a Alpha/Beta Particle or a Gamma/X-Ray (check this out: Radiation Safety : United Nuclear , Scientific Equipment & Supplies), every counter will detect different activities at different rates from the same source depending on the tubes/model (for example, my new GMC detects everything except alpha particles). Background radiation in North America is usually 10-30 CPM (right now my office is 18 CPM) on most counters.
> 
> ...


Very interesting thank you I will look forward to you next thread on this, though I understand the basics on Alpha particles I am still staying well away from Radium, I would rather admire Ham2s Kirova from afar.
Cheers mate.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

You would want to avoid my Rolex, then! I posted this in another thread a couple of weeks ago. It is not very scientific, but it gives some idea. The clips are shortened to save space, so the final figures do not appear. Measured with the Pripyat, the Kama had a count rate of 450 particles/sq.cm/min, the Avia about 900, and the Rolex 1400

radiumlume_zps9c3cd384.mp4 Video by jayholland2 | Photobucket


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

weodmonath said:


> You would want to avoid my Rolex, then! I posted this in another thread a couple of weeks ago. It is not very scientific, but it gives some idea. The clips are shortened to save space, so the final figures do not appear. Measured with the Pripyat, the Kama had a count rate of 450 particles/sq.cm/min, the Avia about 900, and the Rolex 1400
> 
> radiumlume_zps9c3cd384.mp4 Video by jayholland2 | Photobucket


I did see that weodmonath very interesting. Thanks.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

And it is still raining!!!


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Comrades,
Case type 350 amphibian with black dial and paddle hands today.

Cheers,


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello wizee,

Congrats on the new cal. 3133! |>

I have addressed this issue with the chrono-seconds hand stuttering in more detail *here*.



wizee said:


> This just arrived on Monday from Tetyana of am-watches. Very nice look and feel to the watch. You can immediately tell when you pick it up that it's a high quality product. This is my first 3133 powered watch.
> 
> The chrono seconds had a slight stutter when I got it. I saw that the chrono seconds sprocket was barely engaging the other gear (I don't know it's proper name), and I hoped just adjusting one cam screw would fix it. When I tried to adjust it, I found that it wasn't quite so easy...
> 
> I looked up the adjustment guide thread and tried to follow it. I adjusted one cam and it didn't seem to help, only made things worse. Then I adjusted another, and the watch stopped working... Uh oh... After 20 minutes of very nervously fiddling with a loupe and tiny screwdriver, I got it working again, this time without stutter. It still looks like the gear teeth are just barely engaging, but at least it works properly now.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Wrist shot request granted! :-!

My son, working on a civil engineering degree at the University of Waterloo and currently working in Toronto, has come through with a wrist shot behind the hi-tech boring machine used to tunnel the new crosstown rapid transit line underneath Eglington Avenue.









Believe it or not, when this machine passes through the tunnel is complete as shown! Not only does it bore the tunnel, it also places in all the casings and caulks them as well.

Here you can find a video on the project w/animations.

Thanks, Kevan!


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

Just got this one in today.

















Utterly pristine and running like a champ. My plan was to wear it on NATOs over the summer, but now that I have it I'm wondering if brown leather wouldn't be better. Regardless, the horrible plastic strap must go.


----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

My Amphibia 350 got an airing today - kept taking sneaky peeks at it in a meeting again, I think the head of HR thought I was in a hurry and moved the meeting along more quickly


----------



## wizee (Sep 14, 2013)

polmax3133 said:


> Hello wizee,
> 
> Congrats on the new cal. 3133!
> 
> ...


Thanks polmax3133. I hadn't seen your thread before, and it was the most thorough guide to the workings of the 3133 chrono mechanism that I've seen.

Later yesterday, after I had adjusted the chrono, I noticed that the movement would sometimes stop when I disengaged the chrono. The way it was adjusted, the drive gear was still barely engaging the clutch/gear. The engagement was so bad that the teeth would sometimes completely fail to mesh and the tops of the teeth on opposing gears would hit each other. I then struggled for over an hour last night without any luck, and went to bed dejected with a non-working chrono. Furthermore, my poor quality screwdriver made the cam heads a bit ugly and also slipped once and slightly scratched the movement

After work today, with a fresher state of mind, I decided to give it another shot. Just as I was doing yesterday, I started by just adjusting two cams: the clutch to drive gear tooth engagement cam, and the clutch to chrono wheel engagement cam. Just as yesterday, I had no luck with adjusting these. When I got things into a proper position with the chrono engaged, the chrono would fail to disengage. When I got things in the right position with the chrono disengaged, the chrono would fail to engage. I then did some more reading, and saw someone mention a third cam: the chrono disengagement cam. After turning the third cam that I discovered, I literally started jumping for joy as I got proper gear meshing with both the chrono engaged and disengaged! The chrono mechanism now looks proper to me and works reliably. I'm now in the process of regulating the watch.

Below is a slightly fuzzy picture of the movement after adjusting it again today. I hope I adjusted it correctly.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm glad to know you were able to get it going, wizee! Congrats! Why these chronographs aren't thoroughly tested before being shipped is beyond me.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

1MWF-built Majak, model ChN-40K.


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Cardinal export..(Poljot) Alarm. Love this watch. And since almost all Strela etc, Chronos are too big for my wrists, it has a slightly similar look. But beautiful all on its lonesome, IMHO. Just wish my camera didnt catch every scritch and scratch. Night all..P&P


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Luch 3055 for me today, runs strong and accurately. I love its fast ticking noise!







​


----------



## pepperoniii (Jul 10, 2013)

My new Raketa Big Zero on cobra nato strap


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes still raining! Just wish I could blast off to a sunny warm place. Cheers.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Cornavin/Luch today, wore this to work & it was a surprisingly popular choice.










22k gold plated.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

My baby DS.










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## invernomuto (May 7, 2013)

My new Slava!










Inviato con Tapatalk


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

invernomuto said:


> My new Slava!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those, great watch, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## munichjoe (Feb 14, 2014)

Winding down for the evening.









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

A Komandirskie 211277 I built from bits from all over the place, aiming to be as close to stock form as possible. However, the long-slot hands and "nowhere" dial are a generation earlier.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

"Accidentally" won an auction for a leather strap....


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

> t I'm wondering if brown leather wouldn't be better


Hell yeh!


----------



## DolleDolf (Mar 29, 2012)

what better place to show off your gold plated dress watch celebrating 50 years of revolution in the workers' and farmers' paradise than in that bastion of suburban bourgeois life, the gym?





oooh sweet my new old okeah



tee hee there it is my 'new' old strela



joined the funky dial club as well



when will these ever go out of style? My guess is: never


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

For my last work day before the gtg 
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=995596








https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1026381


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Replica from the largest nation


----------



## trilanes (Jul 15, 2013)

My first russian watch. I like it very much 










___________________________
<sent from Tapatalk / enviado desde Tapatalk>


----------



## Dave098 (Oct 24, 2013)

Amphibia tonneau - Big, blocky & badass


----------



## invernomuto (May 7, 2013)

Astute-C said:


> I have one of those, great watch, hope you enjoy it!


Yeah, I like it very much, thank you.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

K-34, have a good weekend


----------



## mysterian (Aug 25, 2011)

Sturmanski Friday...


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

newer Vostok.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> For my last work day before the gtg
> GTG Birmingham UK Sunday 1 June - look forward to meeting you!
> 
> UK Get together Sunday 1 June


Really looking forward to the pictures, have a great day ;-)


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

Well it finally stopped raining. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a package from Ukraine today, I already knew what it was, decided to throw the Geiger to confirm my suspicions...













These are measurements with the watch still in the package, and they are already quite high!

Take off the cardboard around the little foam package inside, measured again with just the foam between the watch and tube:







Ermmm, that is a bit higher than I thought... OK, let's look at the actual watch!













I've always wanted a Ural, this one is in great working condition. It is surprisingly light for the size (that's the aluminum for you), great winding feel too.

Let's put it back on the counter with nothing between the dial and tube:














Holy.... That is more active than the chunk of Uranite I have at home! 10 uSv/hr is equal to getting a dental x-ray every hour you are exposed (at close range) to the dial.

Even now the watch sits on its side (dial up) 3 inches from the tubes and I am still measuring 320CPM (1.6 uSv/hr). I wasn't expecting the readings to be anywhere near this high!

For comparison, the Swiss watch I measured earlier only read 450-500 CPM when the tubes were over the dial (Ural reads a whopping 2100-2300 in the same position) and only 30CPM when on it's side (compared to 320 with the Ural)!

EDIT: Just measured it with the tubes on the caseback (where my wrist would be), the back provides a bit more shielding, currently around 300CPM. My theory right now is the the thinner glass and aluminum case allows more radiation through than the steel Swiss watch I compared it too...


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Можно?


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Bloody hell !!! Well done GuessWho.


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

Just having a nice evening here with my GDR ruhla !


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Zim.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something almost dressy for Friday; a pretty Vostok Amphibian type 350 on a padded ostrich strap.


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

f3rdin said:


> Just having a nice evening here with my GDR ruhla !


Do you have any more info on this one? Is that GDR as in East Germany?


----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

To Guesswho: Here is a reading I took in uSv (micro Sieverts per hour I believe) next to reactor 4, Chornobyl in December. You can use it to make comparisons and 'safety' assessments against your Ural!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

Astute-C said:


> To Guesswho: Here is a reading I took in uSv (micro Sieverts per hour I believe) next to reactor 4, Chornobyl in December. You can use it to make comparisons and 'safety' assessments against your Ural!
> 
> View attachment 1511136


That is pretty high for background levels. Actually, I thought it would be a little higher there!

Fortunately it looks like the Ural doesn't have much penetrating power, I placed it in a thin wood box and almost all radiation was blocked (I placed Uranite in the same box and about 5-7% punched through). If I hold the counter 4 inches away from my wrist (I figure that's the closest it will be to my head when wearing) it clocks in around 120CPM or ~0.5 uSv/hr, so it gets exponentially safer every inch you move away from the dial.

Still not stopping me from wearing it:


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

Astute-C said:


> Do you have any more info on this one? Is that GDR as in East Germany?


Yes it is GDR as in east germany, you can have more info and photos of my two Ruhla chronograf in this thread :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chronograf-ruhla-show-them-1024885.html


----------



## f3rdin (Mar 31, 2014)

Ham2 said:


> Something almost dressy for Friday; a pretty Vostok Amphibian type 350 on a padded ostrich strap.
> View attachment 1511113


Wow! I am so in fond of this watch, I am getting one of those too for a nice price, did you get the dial cleaned? It looks amazing !


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

f3rdin said:


> Wow! I am so in fond of this watch, I am getting one of those too for a nice price, did you get the dial cleaned? It looks amazing !


I was lucky enough to find this one in this very good condition. No cleaning or restoration needed.


----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)

Bracelet changed:


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

Out exploring in the boat:


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful watch polmax...with a beauty background. Makes me wanna go fishing or boating

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

My 090 amphibia on a rally rubber strap! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Astute-C (Feb 14, 2014)

f3rdin said:


> Yes it is GDR as in east germany, you can have more info and photos of my two Ruhla chronograf in this thread :
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/chronograf-ruhla-show-them-1024885.html


Oh no. Now I am going to have to buy one! Further financial misery ensues!


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice blue Slava on a sunny day.


----------



## polmax3133 (Jun 13, 2011)

putra3007 said:


> Beautiful watch polmax...with a beauty background. Makes me wanna go fishing or boating


Thanks, putra3007! Yes, it's nice to finally be back out on the water. We relocated to a new marina further north, where, to my knowledge, there are no beaches... so I may be taking up fishing myself.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

Wearing this Poljot today, just got it in the mail. Does anybody know what movement is inside?
Unfortunately I don't have the proper tools to open this kind of caseback.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

104RS said:


> Wearing this Poljot today, just got it in the mail. Does anybody know what movement is inside?
> Unfortunately I don't have the proper tools to open this kind of caseback.


Is that the one from "Monaco"? That was a sweet deal. I believe there could be a 2614 inside


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Astraeus (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Geoff Adams (Dec 8, 2013)

From one University of Lincoln aquatic creature to another&#8230;









Congratulations on the hatching of your beautiful new babies


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another Vostok Amphibia 350 - Cyrillic with green dial and paddle hands.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

sq100 said:


> Is that the one from "Monaco"? That was a sweet deal. I believe there could be a 2614 inside


You're correct, that's the one! And I agree that it was a good deal, although I have to admit the watch feels a bit "cheaper" than other Russian watches I have.
Also it doesn't look extremely good on the wrist, at least not on mine. Probably because of the style of the lugs.
Maybe I can convince my girlfriend to strap it on every now and then ;-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

One of my first USSR's (after spending most if my time with Swiss and Japanese). Fell in love with the simple, clean design here, and it seems to be built like a little T52. I gather it's a fairly pedestrian model, but I really like it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

